# Egpu pour 3D cinema 4D, octane x



## zaccarie (22 Novembre 2019)

Tout d’abord, bonjour à tous!!


Ce Topic me semble être le plus adapté car il regroupe des sujets connexes,

Je suis un Motion designer qui apprécie l’environnement Mac et qui souhaiterais pouvoir allier l’utile à l’agréable,

Ces derniers temps j’ai été ravi d’apprendre l’arrivée prochaine d’un support de metal 2 du côté des moteurs de rendu que sont redshift et octane, ( sous le nom d’octane x)  il semblerait également que les équipes de maxxon collaborent étroitement avec Apple depuis un moment pour cinema 4D (Pro render) cela implique également la prise en charge des cartes amd. c’est une nouvelle très intéressante pour moi car c’est le setup
que j’utilise actuellement.

Ce qui m’intéresse c’est l’actualité niveau egpu pour Mac, côté support gpgpu notamment et la possibilité brancher plusieurs boîtiers  egpu par exemple et leur prise en charge par cinema 4D et plus particulièrement les moteur de redshift et octane, ces derniers gérant deja pleinement le multi-gpu en interne (PCIe.

j’ai lu l’article concernant la prise en charge de plusieurs egpu par luxmark notamment









						eGPU : peut-on utiliser deux cartes graphiques externes ?
					

Peut-on utiliser deux eGPU en même temps ? La question n’est pas tout à fait idiote. Aucune machine, pas même le nouveau MacBook Air, ne possède qu’un seul port Thunderbolt 3. Disons-le tout de suite, la réponse est positive. Comme souvent toutefois, il ne s’agit pas d’un simple « oui », mais...




					www.macg.co
				




par ailleurs, sans parler d’une complète prise en charge, existe il des options sur les moteurs de rendu cités ou d’autres permettant de partager le temps de rendu sur plusieurs cartes, dans le cas d’une animation par exemple, étant donné que celles-ci sont reconnues par macOS?

Je me demande si vous pensez qu’il serait possible « hypothétiquement » de brancher les cartes Vega ll du Mac Pro sur un MacBook Pro 16 mettons.

quels seront les cartes à venir coté amd pour leur architecture Navi 7nm?
J’ai entendu dire que des 5800, 5900.. sont censés prochainement venir concurrencer le haut de gamme RTX de chez Nvidia, j’imagine qu’une prise en charge par Catalina est probable?

J’ai la sensation que matériellement parlant, toutes les conditions sont réunies pour que les sujets abordées puissent se concrétiser.

un petite question également qui me taraude est de savoir si la bande passante du Thunderbolt 3 pose problème (goulot d’etranglement au niveau de la conception 3D étant donné qu’une fréquence d’image élevée n’est pas nécessaire pour un moteur de rendu non destiné « temps réel. »

Tant de questions qui restent sans réponses :/

Merci,
N’hésitez pas à partager des infos ou discuter du sujet si vous aussi ça vous intéresse et que vous sentez qu’un tournant est en train de se produire dans la politique d’Apple concernant les applications 3D et leur synergie avec l’environnement de métal 2, et sur les axes d’améliorations possibles, notamment en terme de prise en charge native du ray-tracing au sein des cartes et de son intérêt en conception 3D.


----------



## zaccarie (25 Novembre 2019)

Sérieusement ça intéresse personne ici non plus?


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2019)

zaccarie a dit:


> Sérieusement ça intéresse personne ici non plus?


J'utilise beaucoup et principalement Cinema 4D, mais avec mon iMac...





...je vais pouvoir te répondre quoi ? De plus, à quel moment a-t-on besoin d'une grosse puissance graphique ? Sûrement pas en modélisation, mais uniquement que lors des rendus d'images fixes ou d'animation. En fait, tout est relatif, à un niveau professionnel aucun souci, mais à un niveau amateur même aguerri, moi-même je ne l'envisagerais pas.

A la base, pour moi, c'est un tout, type de processeur, quantité de mémoire, carte graphique dédiée, type de logiciel de rendu, taille-écran, SSD. J'utilise comme moteur de rendu Arnold Solid Angle et ici je ne pense pas que tu auras beaucoup de réponses dans un forum généraliste.


----------



## zaccarie (27 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Perso c’est surtout pour accélérer les temps de rendu, mon mac fait très bien l’affaire pour la modélisation et la simulation (du moins pour l’instant)
Effectivement la configuration générale est importante l’idée est d’avoir un setup équilibré, à l’heure actuelle j’utilise des ferme de rendu en ligne, mais je trouve ça un peu handicapant...


----------



## Sebastien_annonce (1 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Ces questions m'intéressent beaucoup (je travaille avec Cinema 4D) mais il est difficile d'y répondre pour l'instant car tous les moteurs de rendus que tu cites fonctionnent depuis le début sous Windows et nVidia, qu'Apple a décidé de laisser au profit de Metal. Ils sont annoncés pour Metal mais pas dispo encore.
Sachant en plus qu'Apple a laissé tombé ce marché pendant des années, tout va dépendre de leur volonté d'essayer de le relancer avec l'arrivé du nouveau MacPro.
Un exemple concret ? Il faudra qu'Apple, seul fournisseur de cartes graphiques pour le nouveau MacPro, pense à les faire évoluer régulièrement (tout comme son Macpro d'ailleurs) et arrête de figer ses machines pendant plusieurs années comme ils l'ont fait avec le macpro 2013 ou encore avec l'imac pro...
J'ai aussi pensé très sérieusement à me prendre une station sous Windows (piloté par mon Macbook pro) et seules les annonces de la WWDC m'ont (provisoirement ?) décidé d'attendre avant de changer mon Macpro 2010.


----------



## Cyrk (8 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,
je vois que vous êtes bien calé question matériel et graphisme.. 
J'ai un macbookpro fin 2013 ( 4 coeurs - 2,3 GHz Intel Core i7 - 16 Go 1600 MHz DDR3) - qui tourne avec Sierra (10.12) avec une deuxième carte graphique intégrée (NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M).
je recherche  + de puissance graphique (utilisation de logiciel de montage + logiciel d'exploitations pour le spectacle vivant  avec plusieurs ecrans video..). 
Je regarde les cartes graphiques externes et reste un peu dubitatif... que faire ? Mettre mon système à jour (mojave ou autre) ? acheter une carte externe qui s'adapterait à mon système ? et dans ce cas Laquelle (je vois une "Sonnet eGFX Breakaway Box 650W-Boitier GPU externe thundrbolt 3- qui a l'air intéressant, mais est-ce qu'avec un adaptateur thunderbolt cela fonctionnerait ?
merci de vos conseils !!-)


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2019)

15" retina ? Il te faut un OS > High Sierra 10.13.4 (cf https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208544), mais de toute façon, tu n'as pas de TB3 sur ta machine (et je pense que c'est pour une question de débits que le TB3 est nécessaire).


----------

